# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  What VPN service do u recommend for multi wow botting

## Budino90

Title says all.

Im running with multiple Vms.

Thx in advance to eveyone <3

----------


## Xalah

> Im running with multiple Vms.


I've heard from several people that running VM is just a waste of resources and that its useless as people with multiple bots get shut down across all even with VM's running

As for VPN's, I have no Idea, I dont use any.

----------


## Budino90

> I've heard from several people that running VM is just a waste of resources and that its useless as people with multiple bots get shut down across all even with VM's running
> 
> As for VPN's, I have no Idea, I dont use any.


Are u botting all ur farming bots on ur pc without vms?have u ever got an ip/mac address ban?

----------


## Hordeglider

I use HotSpot Shield for VPN and so far it's pretty good. There are a lot of VPN choices out there, but this was highly recommended.

----------


## pattinson

i highly Recomended You Go for BTGUARD VPN is one of the best vpn provider and you want to get the list of Top Vpn Service provider list is here see this

----------


## dreamax

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...e-botting.html

cheaper, non shared ip.

----------


## alastairandrew

U may have your all VPN Questions answered at this Best VPN Review site *www.VirtualPrivateNetwork.com*
, they provide a fine comparison table of your selected vpn providers...just select any providers like HidemyassVPN and PureVPN and compare them for price, quality, level of security and off course their server locations... Have fun


I've used the *HideMyAssVPN* for a long time to unblock web sites, online streming, hulu, Netflix, Facebook, twitter. skype, Youtube, Play online games and VOIP. It bypass internet filters, and internet browsing goes uncensored. At the same time you are secure and you get complete freedom on Internet. HideMyAss also provide Shared IP, Dynamic IP.

----------


## Nke

I use Buy VPN accounts at ibVPN. VPN service mainly in US, Canada & UK great prices, and ive never had any issues!

----------


## Guinness

I've used Hide My Ass, it was decent, a ton of different servers and IP's. I currently use WiTopia. Love it.

----------


## wizfor

> Title says all.
> 
> Im running with multiple Vms.
> 
> Thx in advance to eveyone <3



I just dont understand why people even THINK vm's will do anything at all. It's like, such a completely retarded idea. like, whats your logic in it. You have no idea whatsoever, you just do something without even understanding it. people like this are extremely annoying

----------


## AmmarNaeem

A VPN is a tunneling tool that encrypts data for online security and tunnels it for online privacy. VPN using netizens are virtually invisible and cannot be tracked through Geo-IP tracking, allowing them to access websites without restrictions. I have been using VPN for more than 2 years. I strongly prefer to choose only best encrypted VPN services that allows multiple vms. Just follow the list of best VPN services and get the best vpn to fulfill your need accordingly. Top 5 Encrypted VPN Services Make Online Safety Impenetrable

----------


## Marchestt

hello,

i use this one.

VyprVPN - Secure Personal VPN | Golden Frog

its fast, but a little expansive.

----------


## micjustin33

I'd recommend the Hong Kong based vpn provider called PureVPN  it has 400+ servers spanning 121 countries and provide fast speed.

----------


## MarkVR

I have been using *IPVanish*. It is perfect VPN service and offer excellent VPN features and works well with multi wow botting.

----------


## glynix

I only use a vpn for torrenting. I feel it's not needed for wow. Private Internet access.. no logs.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## dinaafifi

I am using this VPN provider best france vpn service for excellent high speed connection and unblocking websites freely and with anonymous IP to get private and secure browsing.

----------


## micjustin33

> i highly Recomended You Go for BTGUARD VPN is one of the best vpn provider and you want to get the list of Top Vpn Service provider list is here see this


BTGuard and TorGuard are specially for torrent.. In your providing list I would recommend IPVanish and Express VPN

----------


## Nahla Yasser

i recommend waselpro vpn service , the service is very helpful for me , before i used many vpn services lie hotspot and ninja but they were not secure on my devices and caused viruses , but waselpro secured my devices and my personal informations while i use the internet programs , its very fast also in downloading and browsing , you can try it from here .

----------


## pattinson123

I l recommended TotalVPN Service after a month with a cheaper VPN company.... I just gotta say, that it feels good to be back. TotalVPN is the best Android VPN Service

----------


## pattinson123

Just Try VyprVPN service It is best Canada VPN Service And its give multi booting try it hope its helps

----------


## alexdacrazy

HideMyAss.com VPN

----------


## StinkyTwitch

I used this guide and selected IVPN. So far loving it.

that_one_privacy_guys_vpn_comparison_chart/

----------


## MethJunkie

Am I missing something? When WoW bans, they ban accounts. What would changing your IP do? They ban IPs now? 

I was using...i cant remember which bot years ago, and my acct was banned, but not my IP. My alt is banned, main is still untouched.

----------


## muminur

I would like recommend you these High Speed VPN that gives pretty much high speed while using bot and playing games.
But I think you should really need to have high speed internet because VPN can't make it any faster.

----------

